# Are there no FreeBSD PowerPC DVD ISOs?



## aurora (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello

I need to have FreeBSD PowerPC DVD ISOs but I can't find them. It might be FreeBSD 9.1 or 8.x, but it must be compatible with PowerPC 32bit (i.e. not solely PowerPC64) and it must be DVD (i.e. include all).

I couldn't find such DVD ISO, where do I find them? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2013)

PowerPC is a tier 2 architecture.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Feb 19, 2013)

I prefer OpenBSD for PPC32. As SirDice says is a tier2 architecture, which means there is not a stable release version and it is only intended for testing or advanced users.


----------



## sossego (Feb 20, 2013)

Whitehorn has an older image at: http://people.freebsd.org/~nwhitehorn/ as a live file system.

There are only a few with commit privileges. You could ask someone on the mailing list if they have the resources to upload a DVD image. 

You should try the normal image at: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/powerpc/powerpc/ISO-IMAGES/ .

There are packages available for 32bit and not 64 bit- this information may be outdated if someone has uploaded 64 bit packages to a "private" server.


----------

